# red zebra behavior?



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have 4 red zebras, not sure what gender they are and for the most part they stay together and honestly dont cause a disruption to the tank. But last night I watched for over an hr, one of my red zebras were protecting a certain cave. It would chase away anything near the whole and was actually fighting with another red zebra as well. Just wondering if its a female protecting or alpha male...Like I said these red zebras have been very passive and got a long with everyone. Just looking for thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It will be your male, he has staked that area for himself. Is he digging the sand out from around it?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya it's going to be a male. And if he hasn't started digging, he will. This is a behavior in which he is make a nest to attract a mate. He is going to continue to be agressive, and if one of your other fish happen to be a female and they lay eggs...the health of your other fish cannot be garaunteed. How big is your tank? What other fish do you have in there.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a 125g with mostly Malawi cichlids ---How do I know if I have a female red zebra and if I do, should I transfer male/female in different tank..i do have a 20g quarantine tank? What do you mean the health of my other fish cannot be guaranteed? i have about 20-25 medium sized cichlids in there


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, well you should have enough fish then. If you don't have enough fish to keep them distracted or focused on just one of two, and they do lay eggs and tank isn't big enough, which it should be; they might try and kill the other fish as to protect their young. Cichlids are very good and very protective parents.

But you can tell the sex of the fish by looking at the ventral fin. If it has little spots "egg spots" cause they look like little eggs; if it only has a couple then it's a female, if it has a whole bunch, like most of the fin, it's a male. Not a perfect science, but pretty close.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

He is definitely a male then....I do think I have at least one female. I saw my male locking mouths with another zebra, which i presume another male? My tank is so big how will I know or even see the fry when it occurs? Should I separate any of them at all...Or see how it goes...Just very strange cause I was out of town for the weekend and all of a suddent I see this behavior..pretty crazy and cool!!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya the other fish it was locking mouths with would most likely be a male. I have heard it could be a female, but I don't remember why. It wouldn't make any since, but I still want to say it's possible.

As far as why. I couldn't give you an exact answer. My cichlids just kinda pick when they are going to start acting up like that.

If you start to see two of your fish hanging out in the same spot, the little cave he's digging out. Then keep an eye out because they will then lay eggs. At that point try if you can to put some sort of tank divider, or better than remove the egg/fry into a different tank. As is true to any new parent fish if they feel the fry are threatened or the fish gets stressed they will eat their fry. Plus then you can take them out of any potential trouble and have a better chance at a good success rate.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds Great---my eyes will be wide open!! I may take a video if he acts up like he did last night!! Thanks for your comments!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya abosultly! Keep me posted on this! I have never actually bred any of my cichlids, but that was on purpose. Well I take that back, my convicts bred once, but I didn't want them too ha. We thought they were all females :cheer:


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Last night was pretty quiet--He didn't seem to be doing anything like he did the other night...He wasnt even going in his cave...And the problem I am having is it seems my tank is pretty male heavy and that could pose a problem in the future. I have been in contact with an online seller that will try and send me gender specific fish, so I will pursue that in the future.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya unless you have all the same sex it's fine. You can have all males, they tend to be nicer looking. Or if you have a good balance of both sexes. But if you have 3 males and 1 female, your going to have problems. So if you someone who can hook you up with sex specifics that's a good contact to have.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

That's good to know about having all males, I didnt know that...I always thought the 1:4 ratio--males to females...Makes sense! I do have some female BB Ornatus and I see a couple of males changing colors!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya depending on the species that's a pretty good ratio. With fish like corydoras you actually want the opposite! Those are neat little fish.


----------

